

Ask HN: Review my app - Cell phone analytics for Android with Phonalyzr - martythemaniak

This is the first version of my first Android app, which goes through your call history and displays some neat graphs. It is still basic, but I hope it'll eventually evolve into something kickass :)<p>You can find it in the Android Market under the name "Phonalyzr" or you can visit the website here: http://www.phonalyzr.com/
======
davidw
calling "habbits"? Spell check time:-)

Is there any way you can associate those stats with money? That might make it
more compelling... learn how to save or something like that.

